# Convict fry question



## dogfuel (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi -

I haven't had any fish for some time but was going to rinse out an old 40 and breed some convicts so my 5 year old could watch their parenting ... so what do you do with the fry (used to give them to a neighbor for his Oscars).

can I count on giving them away as feeder fish?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ask at your local club. Feeder convicts are only good when very small. When they get a little bigger they start breeding and pushing around the intended eaters. Ask your LFS if they will give you some credit for fry. If you don't have the convicts yet, breed something else easy that there is actual local demand for. Or a least breed unusual convicts like "honduran red points."


----------



## dogfuel (Apr 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response ... any suggestions on pair nearly as easy to breed, with notable breeding behaviour that is in some demand? 

I was thinking convicts for the character but am not picky (though "pretty" is important to a five year old).

J


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Kribs, firemouths (C. Meeki), N. brichardi (big brother and sister babysit). Dwarf jewels if you can find them Hemichromis. Lifilili or Cristatus. The last two are bright red with blue spangles and breed like convicts. Where are you located?

I think convicts are more in demand here than these gorgeous fish . 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwcichlidsw&1208635815

Fish demand is very local.


----------



## dogfuel (Apr 16, 2008)

*Thanks -*

Thanks, I'm in Atlanta.

I'll look into them all ... I have assumed that a 40g is too small for a pair of Jack Dempsys - is this correct


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They get 8-9 inches and need room so I would say it is too small. In such a small space they are more likely to kill each other.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Come to the next meeting. We give every new member a bag of these fish. (not really but we could, everyone has them so they keep coming every month for BAP points).


----------

